# fglrx / ati-drivers 8.20.8 / 2.6.15 kernel [solved]

## XenoTerraCide

I'm having a problem with the 2.6.15 kernel and these drivers. I get this

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol pm_register

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol pm_unregister_all

```

 and fglrx fails to load on restart. and before anyone says anything about using a ~x86 package. the 8.14 package won't work at all for may radeon x200M I know I tried with it for 2 days. and this module worked with the 2.6.14 kernel just fine. this is my error from modprobe 

```
FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

 dmesg

```
fglrx: Unknown symbol pm_register

fglrx: Unknown symbol pm_unregister_all

fglrx: Unknown symbol pm_register

fglrx: Unknown symbol pm_unregister_all

```

 any help is appreciated. thx in advance.

----------

## mbar

This is known issue with ati-drivers. Them dumb morons can't release updated versions of ati-drivers when new kernel release is available sometimes for a few weeks.

I hit that wall when migrating from 2.6.11, then .12, then .13, then .14 and now .15... We all have to wait.

----------

## olger901

 *mbar wrote:*   

> This is known issue with ati-drivers. Them dumb morons can't release updated versions of ati-drivers when new kernel release is available sometimes for a few weeks.
> 
> I hit that wall when migrating from 2.6.11, then .12, then .13, then .14 and now .15... We all have to wait.

 

The 8.21 one works fine with the 2.6.15-r1 kernel.

----------

## mbar

Yep, added to portage only 5 days ago, I must have missed them...   :Shocked: 

----------

## XenoTerraCide

actually I found my issue... it was something I had disabled in the kernel. something in power management. and with 8.21.7 it complain's about "no core pointer found" WTF. I didn't change my X11 config. so I'm sticking with 8.20.8 for now.

----------

## RobertDavid

Do you remember what you chnage on your kernel,,, because I have the same problem..

I dont have so much options in Power Management in kernel config enabled (cpu, thermal zone, fan)

I have problem with 8.21.7, also tryed 8.14-r3,, didnt try 8.20.8, 8.19.10, because of the download size, but if it work good with 8.20.8 I wil try it

----------

## XenoTerraCide

my problem in the kernel was 

```
Power management options (ACPI, APM)  --->

[*]   Legacy Power Management API

```

 I think I needed that and that was it. then I recompiled ati-drivers and it worked. I never tried 8.19 it may work but I understand it has the same bug as 8.20 and 8.21. but 8.14 didn't work with the x200M.

----------

## mbar

Was this "pm_register" enabled by default in kernels <2.6.15? Because I for sure never enabled APM in earlier kernels and ati drivers never complained. I only use ACPI on my AMD64 (and other comupters).

----------

## XenoTerraCide

dunno. all I know is it fixed the problem.

----------

